# columbian tegu recently stopped eating



## steve1 (Apr 23, 2013)

its been about a week since he ate anything and was eating fine right up until this point. i figured he was tired of turkey and offered him a fuzzie and he turned that down too. temps and humidity are fine nothing has changed. hes still alert and active when out. when should i start being concerned. or is it relativly normal for the columbians to go off food for awhile?


----------



## kymzilla (Apr 23, 2013)

Have you tried a soak in the tub? Maybe he's impacted. 
One of mine seems to be a great eater one day, or some days not at all and others he'll eat a few bites of turkey or just one mouse and that's all.

Never had him go a week with nothing though.


----------



## steve1 (Apr 23, 2013)

he poops fine and gets regualr soaks in the tub, guess i will bring him to the vet if it lasts much longer


----------



## kymzilla (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah that's strange. Have you tried giving him egg?


----------



## steve1 (Apr 23, 2013)

so far the only egg he has had was mixed in with his ground turkey


----------



## kymzilla (Apr 23, 2013)

Try giving him just an egg.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 23, 2013)

_I don't know what you have done since to fix it but back in Dec you said that your basking temp was in the high 90's which is too low. Then in Jan you said you took him to the vet for a poss RI and the vet said his breathing sounded raspy. Now he has stopped eating... sounds like it's time for a __follow up Vet visit to me._


----------



## steve1 (Apr 24, 2013)

to answer bubblz question i have since added another heat lamp to raise the temps and clened the heck out of the humidifier i was using and put new filters in it so the humidity is now registering 65% hunidity and basking temps are now over 100 degrees, and the good news is he decided to eat today


----------

